# Is this a valid master's programme?



## Neythiri (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello all,

I was planning for post graduation in Australia or NZ. But since my chances of migrating to Australia are poor I thought of switching to NZ.
I found university of Auckland competent, and ranked as 86th (2014-2015).

I looked up at the available post graduation courses and stumbled upon this.

http://www.engineering.auckland.ac....masters/master-of-engineering-management.html

But to my surprise, this is just an year's course. 
Is it really valid? or is it a PG diploma course?
I have never heard of a master's programme that runs for just 1 year.

I hope somebody here will be able to help me with it.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Neythiri said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was planning for post graduation in Australia or NZ. But since my chances of migrating to Australia are poor I thought of switching to NZ.
> I found university of Auckland competent, and ranked as 86th (2014-2015).
> ...


I would say that it is valid based on the fact it appears to be the official Auckland University Engineering school webpage and the title of the course is Master of Engineering Management. I would wager they wouldn't be able to use the word Masters without it being legit. Otherwise their reputation would be at stake. I would contact the University if you still have concerns.


----------



## Neythiri (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Hamilton.
That's exactly what had crossed my mind. 
So I enquired in the university, and the answer was an affirmative. 
But now am worried about my GPA score.


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

Neythiri said:


> Hello all, I was planning for post graduation in Australia or NZ. But since my chances of migrating to Australia are poor I thought of switching to NZ. I found university of Auckland competent, and ranked as 86th (2014-2015). I looked up at the available post graduation courses and stumbled upon this. http://www.engineering.auckland.ac.nz/en/for/futurepostgraduates/fp-study-options/fp-admission-for-masters/master-of-engineering-management.html But to my surprise, this is just an year's course. Is it really valid? or is it a PG diploma course? I have never heard of a master's programme that runs for just 1 year. I hope somebody here will be able to help me with it. Thanks in advance.


Yes, it is a legit course as University of Auckland is the highest ranked university in NZ. However, you need to apply to more than one university to broaden your chances of being accepted. There are many polytechnic too but be wary of the quality of some.


----------



## Neythiri (Sep 25, 2015)

docsunny50 said:


> Neythiri said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is a legit course as University of Auckland is the highest ranked university in NZ. However, you need to apply to more than one university to broaden your chances of being accepted. There are many polytechnic too but be wary of the quality of some.
> ...


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

There's a good chance that it is a one-year postgraduate program because it requires a four-year (Honours) undergraduate degree.

You should ask the university if you fulfill the entry requirements.

As per website, a 120-point postgraduate course requires a "bachelors (honours) degree or postgraduate diploma (or equivalent)", which translates to four years of study (source).


----------



## Neythiri (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks C0da.
I had called up an advisor from the university. He explained to me that it is a valid course. 
What bothered me was if this is internationally recognised course?


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, it's a top NZ university, why wouldn't it be?

As a matter of fact, there are a lot of one-year Master's degrees, some of them very prestigious (MBA from INSEAD, for instance -- they have a campus in UAE too).

However, you should ask yourself why the degree's international recognition bothers you. Aren't you trying to migrate to NZ? In that case, you should only worry about the reputation of Auckland uni in NZ, and it is superb.

If I'm not mistaken, you would get additional points for having a Master's degree (unlike Oz, which does not differentiate between Bachelor's and Master's degrees for SkillSelect purposes) as well, so it's a good choice.


----------



## Neythiri (Sep 25, 2015)

That was very informative. 
Afaik while migrating to Australia, you get extra points for studying in Australia, in my case it will be Masters. 
But I had not bothered to check if bachelors and Masters are given the same preference. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

In fact, one year full-time is the presumed timeframe for any 120 point masters degree in NZ. It's the equivalent of 4 course ("papers") in each of two semesters. A heavy workload, but entirely manageable. You are also allowed to work up to 20 hours a week (up to 40 hours a week during school breaks). 

Any university degree programmes in NZ are approved at the national level through Universities NZ and the CUAP process. U of A can't unilaterally decide to offer a degree: all universities get to comment on the proposal. Unless the programme information says something like "subject to government approval" the programme is approved and aligned with the NZQF. As the website says, international students MUST complete it in one year and they can subsequently apply for a one year graduate work visa to garner some experience. completing the degree and getting a year's worth of experience will both add points to a skilled migrant visa application.


----------



## Neythiri (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you guyz. Thanks you so much.


----------

